
Apple bows to China by censoring Taiwan flag emoji - corodra
https://qz.com/1723334/apple-removes-taiwan-flag-emoji-in-hong-kong-macau-in-ios-13-1-1/
======
ecmascript
What is happening? First, NBA then Blizzard and now Apple?

Fucking disgusting. Fuck all of these companies and organizations.

